# R.I.P Murphy



## rach74 (Mar 20, 2011)

These pics are of are beloved Irish Terrier dog Murphy who passed away 8/11/10 aged 12 still think about him everyday, miss him so much


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
The pictures of him are very nice.
It is said when you loose a pet, they are one of the family and the memories of him will remain in your heart for ever.

Have fun at the Bridge Murphy.xx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful dog !! so sorry for your loss, i recently lost my beloved dog so understand how hard it is. You think about them everyday and miss them very much ! I sometimes have dreams about Cassie running free and happy


----------



## rach74 (Mar 20, 2011)

thank you for the replys, yes he was so much part of the family, i sometimes think i can hear him. miss dearly.
also sorry for your loss Cavalierlover123


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss
The photos are beautiful


----------

